# TV philips sur Macbook pro



## southpark (10 Janvier 2012)

Salut , 

Je possède une  Philips TV LCD 40PFL8664H et lorsque je branche mon Macbook pro de début 2011 depuis le mini display port vers HDMI sur la TV  tout va bien sauf que par moment limage devient comme ceci: 







[/URL][/IMG]

et voici les options proposer pour la sortie TV du Macbook pro 





savez vous d'ou pourrait venir ce souci :confuses:

merci à vous


----------



## macdu (11 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,
pense à régler tous les paramètres voici mes réglages avec une TV Philips 46" et tout marche très bien

Voir la pièce jointe 84952
Voir la pièce jointe 84922


Voir la pièce jointe 84932
Voir la pièce jointe 84942


j'espère que ça t'aideras


----------



## southpark (11 Janvier 2012)

merci pour la réponse 

j'ai suivi ton tuto jusque qu'en partie 4 et je n'ai pas l'option pal mais ceci 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tu choisirai quoi :confuses:

merci


----------



## southpark (13 Janvier 2012)

j'ai vu sur le web que certaine TV Philips et Sony avait un problème avec l'Apple TV et sur un forum il dise que c'est un problème de synchro avec l'HDMI et que passer en HDMI par l'ampli home cinema règle le problème , et je suis en train de tester ça , je vous tient courant


----------



## southpark (13 Janvier 2012)

southpark a dit:


> j'ai vu sur le web que certaine TV Philips et Sony avait un problème avec l'Apple TV et sur un forum il dise que c'est un problème de synchro avec l'HDMI et que passer en HDMI par l'ampli home cinema règle le problème , et je suis en train de tester ça , je vous tient courant



Apparemment problème résolu, voiçi ce que j'ai fait : 


il faut passer pas l'ampli home cinema 

1. brancher le macbook pro dans une entrée HDMI de l'ampli 
2. sortir par la sortie out HDMI de l'ampli vers une entrée HDMI de la TV
3. ce mettre sur l'Ampli à l'endroit ou vous avez branchez le macbook pro , pour exemple pour moi DVD
4. dans préférence moniteur sur le macbook pro choisir l'ampli pour exemple pour moi RX-v861 un yamaha et choisir la qualité de sortie 1080p vu que l'ampli le permet
5. sur la tv philips choisir la source ou vous aviez brancher la sortie HDMI de l'ampli
6. retourner sur préférence moniteur et la vérifier que philips TV apparait et que le tout et en 1080p et 60hertz NTSC et dans couleur j'ai choisi le profils HD 709A et j'ai laisser le moniteur du MAC à profils LCD

voila pour l'instant et pas de souci , et j'ai envoyé un mail au service technique de philips suis curieux d'avoir leur réponse


----------



## jeje-8 (21 Janvier 2012)

@Southpark : tu as contacté philips??? si on est plusieurs à appeler peut être qu'il se pencheront plus sur le problème...


----------



## southpark (22 Janvier 2012)

jeje-8 a dit:


> @Southpark : tu as contacté philips??? si on est plusieurs à appeler peut être qu'il se pencheront plus sur le problème...



J'ai envoyé un mail via la page assistance ce 12 janvier via la page d'assistance et pas de réponse , j'ai alors taper sur Google mon problème et c'est la que j'ai vu que ce problème était présent chez Philips et Sony et que passer par le home cinéma réglait le problème !


Quand je pense que j'ai eu un souci avec ma jambox de jawbon et que un mail envoyé le 30 décembre et eu réponse 3 heure après suis un peut déçu de Philips ! Sinon quand tu enregistre ton produit sur la page d'assistance Philips il propose un chat en direct mais j'ai pas essayer


----------



## southpark (22 Février 2012)

Et bien rigoler aujourd'hui Philips à répondu à mon mail envoyé fin décembre il était temps    et franchement heureusement que j'ai regler mon problème moi même   


Madame, Monsieur ,


Je fais suite à votre mail et je vous prie de bien vouloir nous excuser pour notre réponse tardive.

Avez-vous pu résoudre le problème rencontré?

Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de bien vouloir nous recontacter.

Je vous confirme que l'Equipe du Service Consommateurs Philips reste à votre entière disposition pour toute information complémentaire. 

Si vous deviez nous recontacter, merci de mentionner votre N° de dossier suivant 


Très cordialement.

suis déçu de leur service après vente


----------



## koalasniper (7 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 
Désolé de déterrer ce poste, mais j'avais également le même problème avec mon mbp et ma TV philips, et j'ai enfin trouvé la solution aujourd'hui. 

http://www.supportforum.philips.com/en/showthread.php?4716-Mac-Mini-Philips-Tv-via-HDMI-problem

Il faut télécharger un dossier à mettre dans Système/bibliothèque/Displays/Overrides

Après reboot, tout fonctionne correctement.


----------



## boti1212 (11 Octobre 2022)

koalasniper a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Désolé de déterrer ce poste, mais j'avais également le même problème avec mon mbp et ma TV philips, et j'ai enfin trouvé la solution aujourd'hui.
> 
> http://www.supportforum.philips.com/en/showthread.php?4716-Mac-Mini-Philips-Tv-via-HDMI-problem
> ...


Bonjour, à mon tour de déterrer ce post !
Malheureusement le lien n'est plus valable et je ne retrouve pas la manipulation à faire pour sortir de ce problème (MBP 2014 / écran vert / bug couleurs HDMI).
Y aurait-il plus de précisions ?


----------

